# Cuyahoga River/Howard St/Akron



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone ever fish that area and how did you do ? As I was walking today to lose my baby fat lol I didn't realize I was that close to the river. Saw a kiddie park also for my buckaroo to play at. Thanks again ....Rich


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You were walking near the Little Cuyahoga River. It flows into the Big Cuyahoga River a couple miles to the west. Usually, the little Hoga has too small a flow to hold anything except minnows. Also, it's even more polluted than the big Hoga. I fished once where the 2 rivers come together. Didn't catch any. Also went downstream a ways where the old golf course is. Didn't catch anything there either. Didn't look very fishy. The Metropark recently bought that golf course and will develop some trails there soon. Upstream of the confluence, there are some good holes around Cuyahoga St. bridge. 

Also, that area around Howard St. is not a safe area of town.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks bdawg for the information. I know the area is not safe but they should be worried about me if they want to get froggy lol. Thanks again...Rich


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Cuyahoga in Cuy Falls and below the Edison Dam into the Natl. Park lands all hold catchable fish. Falls to Kent even has North. Pike.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Where in the Falls can I park and fish ? Thanks again....Rich


----------



## mixxedup (Mar 3, 2008)

Waterworks Park in C Falls is a place to put in. Also the area on Cuyahoga st. the chuckery has some small mouth bass.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the information....Rich


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Think it's cuyahoga st. Behind the baseball fields from the bridge upstream to the fields used to hold pike and smallies.


----------



## PhilMemmen13 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have caught several pike on the cuyahoga. Biggest one being 40 inches. Surprising. They are out there.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So is there any places to pull off and fish in Akron other than the Gorge to fish the cuyahoga river ? Thanks...Rich


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Cascade Metro Park.
Park at the last parking lot past the Indian Signal Tree. You can walk the river up and downstream from there on the Highbridge or Chuckery trails. I wouldn't enter or wade the water after a heavy rain event like we are having. Look for condoms, feminine hygiene products and needles in the branches and along the banks especially downriver of the CSO. There's a big outlet pipe a little ways downriver of the parking lot. This will be improving in the next few years with the billion+ dollar projects going on now in Akron.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Just was reading some old posts on here about the drainage problems. I'm gonna go check out Cascade today. Thanks...Rich


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

FlyFishRich said:


> Just was reading some old posts on here about the drainage problems. I'm gonna go check out Cascade today. Thanks...Rich


Ive caught 5 pound smallmouth in cascade when the waters up a bit. No pike but ive not targeted them like other areas Also if you park at acme on front street on the falls stow border theres acceas across the street. Haven't fished it though


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also if you park at acme on front street on the falls stow border theres acceas across the street. Haven't fished it though


I fish there at the park every time I get my oil changed at the Honda place next to the park. There is a parking lot at the park. No need to park at Acme. Basically the fishing sucks since they remove the dam downriver. You would need a kayak to fish that area effectively. It's a long drag from the parking lot to the river.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Checked out the different pull in spots down at cascade today. Water moving fast so I'm gonna try tomorrow to catch chubs then pike fish cascade Wednesday.....Rich


----------

